
Tim Berners-Lee on the future of the web: 'The system is failing' - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/15/tim-berners-lee-world-wide-web-net-neutrality
======
dvddgld
Tim’s on point, as usual. How can we make tech work for us and not against us
in the age of the attention economy?

